# LSVW Wiper Blade Size?



## chrisf (7 Oct 2008)

Does anyone off hand know the size of the wiper blades on an LSVW?


----------



## genesis98 (9 Oct 2008)

Sounds like a job for a tape measure and a Private?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Oct 2008)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Does anyone off hand know the size of the wiper blades on an LSVW?



Depends on how far you can get your arm outside around the windshield.


----------



## Klinkaroo (9 Oct 2008)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a job for a tape measure and a Private?



As long as that private has the proper safety lectures and a course on how to properly use a measuring tape.


----------



## Franko (9 Oct 2008)

LS wiper size?

Small, crappy.         ;D

Regards


----------



## GAP (9 Oct 2008)

Rummage around on the floor of the LSVW, collect the Timmies' Extra Large cups, measure one, stack cups until they match the length of the Wiper Blade, calculate, Voila!!!
'


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> As long as that private has the proper safety lectures and a course on how to properly use a measuring tape.



Always remember the Rule: "Maintain Three Point Contact".


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Oct 2008)

Why must you all avoid the answer to the question?? Can't you just help the guy out??? GEEZ!!!









Answer: Whatever size the parts guy gives you.


----------



## chrisf (10 Oct 2008)

Actually, if you look close, Recce By Death answered my question...


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Oct 2008)

Measure it , provided the LSVW doesn't spontaneously ignite. THEN you are in a WORLD OF HURT. ;D


----------



## Timex (10 Oct 2008)

Looked it up in the parts book, it's 18 in long.


----------



## Teflon (10 Oct 2008)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a job for a tape measure and a Private?



It would only be the job of a private if you are too incompetent to use the tape measure yourself - Privates are not around to do every little "shit job" someone higher feels is beneath them


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2008)

Teflon said:
			
		

> It would only be the job of a private if you are too incompetent to use the tape measure yourself - Privates are not around to do every little "shit job" someone higher feels is beneath them



What Military are you in?


----------



## Teflon (10 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What Military are you in?



Feel free to read my profile


----------

